# DD- how did yall do?



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Did ya spank tha young whipper snappers?

Did Capt.Cato put yall on the feesh?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Would ya believe me if I said all we got was just a few dinks?  

Will say this Kenny and Wormy did catch a few Throw Backs  

Capt. CATO is DA MAN ,,,, cant wait to do that again as soon as I can. :beer:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*what I said to the Hooter's girl........*

Nice freakin rack!!!!!











Wow- lite tackle action....











Capt Cato puts ya on the feesh!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup, thats me in the bottom pic with the grey hood looking like I am doing a Ugly Stick promo with my rod bent in half  

Capt. Cato will find the fish for ya,,, nutten like light tackle for big striped ones.


----------

